# Home brew problems. Need help



## stinkpelt (Mar 12, 2014)

Homemade DVD test e at 250

2% ba and 18% bb with correct amount of raw

Clean and sterile. .22 whatman filter used but one of them started flowing very freely which leads me to believe that it was damaged

Severe flu like symptoms the next day after pinning and then swelling and pain in the ass that goes away after 5 days

Can't even train it makes me feel like shit so bad

Pinned twice at different sites..each cheek

Said fuck it and went back to testC rx from doctor but he is stingy with his testC and me wants more

What's going on? Should I refilter and try again? Toss it and call it a loss?

Thoughts? Ideas?


----------



## stinkpelt (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh yeah....filtered cotton seed oil.


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm a newbie when it comes to this stuff but if you were clean when brewing this I would think it is the raw that is the problem. But take my advice with a grain of salt. A brew vet will chime in soon and tell you what's really wrong.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 13, 2014)

What did raw look like before u did a natty kitchen move?  Lol. . Test e only should need 20% bb as its melting point is very low.. vials sterilized by you or you bought sealed sterile ones?  250degree oven bake all for 20 min to resterilize possibly.
How much did u inject and post recipe and amount of raw...did u weigh raw ? Thks ib


----------



## stinkpelt (Mar 13, 2014)

70 ml filtered cotton seed oil
30 g raw
2.4 ml ba
21.6 ml bb

Used pre-sterilized jugs

Put some in used jugs from doctor.  That was probably stupid

I only tried what I put in empty jugs from doc. They were emptied by me a month before. Legit rx 

Maybe I should try pinning the stuff in the sterile jugs


----------



## stinkpelt (Mar 13, 2014)

Raw was lumpy and waxy with a strong smell
Off white in color. Source with a good rep
I pinned 1 ml both times


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 13, 2014)

Whats total finished product.. did u add ba bb both and melt before oil or how did u make. Possible dissaption of chems into the air.vials gtg if reused id say depends how clean u are etc.

30g makes 150ml at 250mg if my brain is correct 2.5g per 10ml. Rite?


----------



## stinkpelt (Mar 13, 2014)

120ml total. 3 30ml jugs them various 1 ml and 10 ml vials with my rx on them

I like to use those because I can bring anywhere

I put beaker into cast iron skillet with water in it. I added raw, then bb and about half the oil and heated until water was about 200F or less. Always kept below boiling and turned off occasionally because the iron skillet stayed warm. Turned on heat as needed. The Raw dissolved easily in bb and oil after stirring with little heat. Added rest of oil, Then added BA. Stirred with a 10ml pin....didn't have a stirring rod. The pin was sterile I  assuming as it was new in package. After letting sit for a few minutes and saw no particulate matter

I discarded the pin I was stirring with and used a new 18 gauge needle every time I filled a bottle. I sucked up the juice with the same 10 ml pin with an 18 gauge and just took off the 18 gauge when I attached to filter on top of jugs. Washed hands with bleach and sprayed area with bleach before starting

Hands were very clean and I tried as best I could to keep sterile. 

I pinned the last bottle I made and things were a bit messy by then...oil spilled in some places

Maybe I should try to pin some from the first jug I made. 
I just don't want to feel like shit for another week. Sex drive stayed the same and I seemed to gain some water weight but I didn't work out at all. I am assuming the raw was good. I bottled test c before and never had this problem besides gear crashing. That is why I tried test e this time.

Been pinning 125 ml/week for years so sex drive staying same is a good thing. When totally off, I get hard as a rock but no interest in sex at all.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 14, 2014)

China test e has the possibility of high phenol (carbolic acid) now im not saying all chinese factories as I have gotten smooth no pip e 99% of the time..so your test e is not 250mg/ml its more higher .I didnt do the math for exact number. 
Now people, you can remove the carbolic acid by this method.
Carbolic Acid is soluble in water but Testosterone Enanthate isn't. Mix/stir your Testosterone Enanthate with distilled water for a couple of minutes in a beaker or some other glass vessel (tap water will work to but may discolor your testosterone enanthate) and then drain through a coffee filter. The purified Testosterone Enanthate is the powder left on the filter. Dump the water down the drain as it now contains the carbolic acid. Air dry the Testosterone Enanthate on the coffee filter. 
Now ive never done this but have seen it done.. dont bitch if u fuk it up somehow u guys..
Find a better source ..thks ..ib


----------



## stinkpelt (Mar 14, 2014)

Cool beans. But...all raw is mixed in oil now. Can I still do this or am I phucked? Oil and water? I may try it anyway and re filter because otherwise, it will all go into the burn barrel. If so, no biggie. Chinese Raws are inexpensive and this will be a learning experience none the less


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 14, 2014)

Id just add more oil to a pin and dilute it sp. Since already brewed u cant do the water filter method .
Kinda been a lot of pip in test e lately just so you know u arent alone...


----------



## stinkpelt (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks. Source recommended that I go with testC instead. I should have listened. Thanks for all the help. Great forum here!


----------

